# no smart card



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I just got my vip722 a few days ago and i have been watching everything works fine and in the card slot....there is no card. how is that?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The ViP receivers have an embedded card that work with the current encryption system. You will be getting a new smart card within a couple of months before DISH switches to the new encryption system.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

So just to clarify, all VIP's 722, 622, 612's will be getting smart cards?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes. And most of them will be going out before the end of the year. New receivers just being installed should have the new cards but some dealers have some "old" stock.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Yes. And most of them will be going out before the end of the year. New receivers just being installed should have the new cards but some dealers have some "old" stock.


At some point, and maybe already, some receivers will have the NEW purple smart card builtin as well. Elsewhere someone posted the S number that will show if the new card is builtin.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I probably missed this posted elsewhere, but why are the smart cards changing?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Etzeppy,

DISH Network now uses the Nagrastar 2 encryption system. It has been comprised and is being replaced with the Nagrastar 3 encryption system. New cards (the purple one) are required to decrypt the Nagrastar 3 satellite signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> At some point, and maybe already, some receivers will have the NEW purple smart card builtin as well. Elsewhere someone posted the S number that will show if the new card is builtin.


Actually Sxxx number doesn't reveal the generation, more appropriate to check DNASP and Revision after pressing Menu twice and selecting Next. Other site members checked those IDs and found embedded G3 smart card reported as 241/DshH02.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Not of great consequence, but my Menu-Menu shows
DNASP241 DshH02 
directly. Selecting Next was new (to ME) for transferring Remote settings to the receiver. I don't have a 10.1 UHF Pro remote to use it, but I hadn't seen the screens previously.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CABill said:


> Not of great consequence, but my Menu-Menu shows
> *DNASP241 DshH02 *
> directly. Selecting Next was new (to ME) for transferring Remote settings to the receiver. I don't have a 10.1 UHF Pro remote to use it, but I hadn't seen the screens previously.


That's the IDs what ppl getting from new DVRs/IRDs with embedded smart card and new purple G3 smart card.

So, if you see that characters, you're set for Eeastern Arc and for newest NagraStar encryption.


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a new smart card for my VIP622 just a couple days ago. It never required one before. The above must be the reason why.


----------

